# Wrist tendonitis & Wrist Support



## waterkress (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi!

I do general trail riding / XC riding, I am a musician (professionally , so need my wrists badly) and have some inflamation, tendonitis in my left wrist, and in addition I just would like to protect and support both as much as possible.

I am in physical therapy strengthening them and I am using some serras gel gloves to cushion but I am wondering what you guys would suggest as far as wraps / wristguards, and handlebars.

Specifically I am curious about :

Six six one wrist wrap pro
Troy Lee Designs wrist support wrap


open to any and all glove, handlebar, and wrist wraps/guard suggestions to help me ride and not worry about jeopardizing my career or creating more issues for myself

Thank you!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I was getting pain in my right wrist on long rides since a broken forearm 20+ years ago and the doctor setting the bones wrong. 
I tried a few different things and ended up settling on Jones Loop H bars. the swept back hand position did it for me. 
I am running mine with Lizard Skin Peaty grips but I'm about to try Jones foam grips for a little more comfort on my rigid fat bike.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

Esi chunky grips dampen a a lot of shock and make a huge difference. I run the extra chunky which are 4mm thicker. I wear XL gloves.


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

Rather than a padding issue, consider alignment. Ideally, trail feedback should transmit up through your skeleton. If your wrists are bent and acting as flex joints/shock absorbers then they will eventually get overworked and inflamed. Try modifying the angle of your brakes and shifters so that your wrists are "nearly" strait in an attack position. There is more advise about this online (on mobile now and can't google it for you).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrailGoat (Sep 6, 2016)

Structure said:


> Rather than a padding issue, consider alignment. Ideally, trail feedback should transmit up through your skeleton. If your wrists are bent and acting as flex joints/shock absorbers then they will eventually get overworked and inflamed. Try modifying the angle of your brakes and shifters so that your wrists are "nearly" strait in an attack position. There is more advise about this online (on mobile now and can't google it for you).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


try this.

I recently put the "hand pad" grips on my bars to have more surface area on for my hand to rest on. the problem was, I had them rotated too low so my wrist was too bent (not actually bent much, but I guess more than they should be), and actually had my hands start to go numb on longer rides. after messing with the them a bit, I got them to a place that seems to work


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

waterkress said:


> Hi!
> 
> I do general trail riding / XC riding, I am a musician (professionally , so need my wrists badly) and have some inflamation, tendonitis in my left wrist, and in addition I just would like to protect and support both as much as possible.
> 
> ...


I have been riding with TLD wrist supports for several years now. I didn't have tendonitis, my main reason was to keep wrists straight and as fall protection to avoid broken wrists. I love them and they easily fit over my riding gloves.

The bad part of using them is that I have become dependent and so now if I ride without them my wrists get sore sometimes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## n0tEcH (Dec 28, 2014)

waterkress said:


> Hi!
> 
> I do general trail riding / XC riding, I am a musician (professionally , so need my wrists badly) and have some inflamation, tendonitis in my left wrist, and in addition I just would like to protect and support both as much as possible.
> 
> ...


You should also consider stem length, bar height and sweep.

I have worked a lot to get my cockpit setup work for me using different stem lengths and bar heights.

I've seen a lot of XC setups around and they are often quite agressive and makes the rider lean forward to be more aerodynamic. Mine bike was like that as well.

If you have a too long stem and bars that are not high enough you will feel it in your palms and eventually in your wrists.

With a shorter stem and a higher bar you will get less strain in your palms and wrists as you would be in a more upright position, and it will be better for your back and neck as well. It has helped me a lot. Now I don't have any pain in my wrists, back or neck anymore. It just feels great and also for long rides.

With a too short stem you can get into trouble with seat position if you end up setting the seat too much backwards to get a comfortable position. You will then probably end up feeling pain in your hamstrings after a ride. A too high bar will not be good for you either. You would need to find the sweetspot that would work for you.

Good luck!


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Is your wrist bent back too much? Try rotating your brake levers down your wrist is flat across the back of your hand (or even a tad further, so that your fist is tilted slightly down), for the most common position during your ride - this is the strongest position for your wrist, and this is how boxers are taught to throw a punch. As the brake lever gets lower, it can be harder to reach when you are WAY back, behind the saddle for a steep drop, but, that's a different problem. I'd bet you'd prefer to get away from the wrist pain first.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm late to this thread, but try some alt bars like Answer 720 20/20.

https://www.answerproducts.com/components/bars/protaper-carbon-720-enduro/

Not cheap. I found them on Pricepoint on close out for $80. Now that I have I would willingly pay full price. Puts your hands in a more natural position.
Few other companies make them. I found a Niner bar on closeout as well and picked it up.


----------



## n0tEcH (Dec 28, 2014)

TwoTone said:


> I'm late to this thread, but try some alt bars like Answer 720 20/20.
> 
> https://www.answerproducts.com/components/bars/protaper-carbon-720-enduro/
> 
> ...


I've heard that good carbon handlebars are doing a great job for hand and wrist fatigue.
The Spank Spike Vibrocore alu bar is also known for doing a great job with that.

But before investing in a expensive part I would reccomend getting the cockpit setup "correct" for the OP first. Your bar height might not be correct for him.

I have been doing trial and error for a long time now with different stems (lengths and angles) and bars (widths, heigths and sweeps) before I got the cockpit perfect for me. The "journey" has cost me some $'s but I've learned a lot though. 

Edit: I also agree with other posters here about the brake lever angle. Dial it in so it feels natural to use the brakes. I assumed that the OP had a perfect angle as it is the first thing that I adjust on every new setup.


----------



## Karnage008 (Aug 14, 2016)

Well, ergonomics and damping aside, for pure wrist protection, I am a fan of EWS wristler gloves. They extend up the wriat with a plastic insert and velcro strap that serve as a compression wrap and help resist over extension. They are very hot and may be overkill, but I like them for aggressive riding. The plastic insert can rub the top of my knuckles at times and create hot spots.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

I've been happy with my SQlab setup: Review ? SQlab 311 Handlebars, 411 Innerbarends and 711 SY Grips

I have bad thumb arthritis and wrist issues.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

pastajet said:


> I've been happy with my SQlab setup: Review ? SQlab 311 Handlebars, 411 Innerbarends and 711 SY Grips
> 
> I have bad thumb arthritis and wrist issues.


Funny I never thought I'd be one of those people, but I have to say I prefer the 20 degree sweep of the Answer bars.
I purchased a set of Niner bars (17 degrees backsweep) because they were on closeout and though 3 degrees isn't that big of a difference- but I notice it when I ride the bike with the Niner bars.


----------



## SparkyAlumni (Jul 22, 2005)

*Also a little late to this thread, but, I wanted to chime in.*

I'm in my early 40"s and I have bone spurs and other wrist issues (lots of sports injuries in my younger years). I've been riding Ergon grips for about 7 years now and most recently (in the last year and 1/2 or so), I've been using the Ergon GS1 (small) on ALL my bikes... my DHR, my Uzzi and my Tracer. At first they feel a little weird, but, IMHO, have no affect on my riding... I ride numerous days in a row and for hours at time, and with these, I no longer do I have the nagging "day after" soreness. I also haven't had any problems on South Mountain DH runs, or in Snow Summit/Big Bear, CA (bike park).
Check them out: Products ? ERGON BIKE 
(if these seem still a little to big, they have newer grips called GA and GE)

Best of luck.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

TwoTone said:


> Funny I never thought I'd be one of those people, but I have to say I prefer the 20 degree sweep of the Answer bars.
> I purchased a set of Niner bars (17 degrees backsweep) because they were on closeout and though 3 degrees isn't that big of a difference- but I notice it when I ride the bike with the Niner bars.


It's more than just the backsweep, it's the synergy of the rise, forwardsweep, upsweet and backsweep. I did a review and used the 20/20 for a long time, but found them tough to use on super techy terrain: Answer Products Carbon 720 Enduro 20/20 Handlebars


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Check out the link below, then scroll down.

 What causes hand pain and what can I do to combat it?


----------



## ryanmj (Aug 19, 2014)

Chicane32 said:


> Esi chunky grips dampen a a lot of shock and make a huge difference. I run the extra chunky which are 4mm thicker. I wear XL gloves.


ESI are the only grips that help my arthritis/tendonitis


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

I think you should schedule a really good bike fitting, like one done by a physical therapist/bike fitter. They exist. Where are you located?

This fitter is a good example. I've known her for several years.

http://gorgebikefitter.com

And this guy is in New York, but I just googled.

Bike Fitting


----------

